# Kexi sur MacOS X



## avosmac (13 Décembre 2004)

Nous recherchons une personne capable d'installer Kexi (ou de nous aider) et de le faire fonctionner sous MacOS X (via X11 évidemment).Nous souhaitons ardemment faire fonctionner ce logiciel de gestion d ebases de données sous MacOS X.

http://www.kexi-project.org/about.html

merci aux courageux
avosmac


----------



## avosmac (22 Décembre 2004)

Pour que la motivation soit de mise, le magazine Avosmac offre 500 euros de récompense à la première personne (ou au groupe de personnes) qui réussira à installer Kexi sous MacOS X (X11 via Fink ou non) et qui nous fournira tous les éléments pour que nous y arrivions à notre tour.


merci de nous contacter à l'adresse mail du magazine


Nous comptons sur vous ! (et faites passer le message)


----------



## g-rem (24 Décembre 2004)

Salut !

  Je bloque sur cette erreur lors de la compilation de Kexi :


> ld: warning multiple definitions of symbol _nlist
> /Users/jerem/Documents/kexi-0.1beta5/kexi/kexidb/.libs/libkexidb.dylib(single module) definition of _nlist
> /usr/lib/libdl.dylib(nlist.So) definition of _nlist
> ld: .libs/kexirelationviewtable.o illegal reference for -dynamic code (section difference reference from section (__TEXT,__eh_frame) relocation entry (0) to symbol: QPtrList<QListViewItem>::deleteItem(void*) defined in dylib: /sw/lib/libkdeui.dylib)
> ...


  Je suppose que vous avez le meme probleme ?
  Sinon quelle version de gcc utilisez vous ? (gcc --version)

  Je vais essayé de chercher, je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## g-rem (24 Décembre 2004)

Ok j'ai réussi a le compiler, je vous contact par mail.


----------



## avosmac (26 Décembre 2004)

G-rem est le premier à nous avoir contacté. Il se pourrait bien qu'il décroche la récompense !


----------



## pattes (28 Décembre 2004)

Kexi ça fait depuis longtemps que je l'utilise et j'ai déjà compilé la béta 5 de novembre 2004... OSXM et tout est packagé et un doubleclick et tout est installé !


----------



## avosmac (28 Décembre 2004)

Bravo Pattes !

Il ne vous reste plus qu'à nous contacter pour nous expliquer comment vous vous en servez. Sans doute avez vous réussi aussi à installer Glom.


----------



## avosmac (30 Décembre 2004)

Alors ? C'est la Pattes sèche ?


Pas de détails concrets à fournir ?


----------



## geoffrey (4 Janvier 2005)

Est ce que ca court toujours la prime de 500 euros ??


----------



## avosmac (4 Janvier 2005)

L'affaire est réglée, les 500 euros encaissés par l'heureux élu. Ceci étant, nous restons bloqués devant les formulaires que nous ne savons pas exploiter avec les champs de données. Si quelqu'un est inspiré...


----------

